# Broughton Raceway is Born (the adventure begins)



## Frank Broughton (Jan 31, 2016)

I have a room that is 24' x 24' with my computer desk (3 monitors and 2 printers on my desk) in one corner, a couple other computers for LAN play in another corner and my TV HTPC setup in a 3rd corner. The 4th corner had a guest bed just sitting there with junk piled to the ceiling... it was begging to be cleared out and made into Broughton Raceway.

I have been thinking about this for a few weeks now since I first logged into Hobby Talk. How should I do the layout -- what size? Build a table from scratch or use something for a base to build off of. Would marshaling all around it be important or not? I work for a church and have a big family so funding comes into play also.

I bought several 8 foot tables many moons ago on clearance from some business. They have out lived many different types as we use our tables at church often. It was time to move two of them home and use them for my base, will replace them with the plastic lifetime ones everyone likes to move around because of weight! lol

So here is the beginning of what will be a 5 x 9 (or 10) race way:










I thought of only 4' wide so I could get into the back area for marshaling, but this idea of using the tables as a base kept coming into my mind as I thought of it. I and pretty sure I will be using HO Slot Car Racing's Bayside 55 layout. 

I have purchased 2 TOMY AFX Super International Sets, one new and one used off Ebay (anyone need any 6" curves  ). I have purchased track from a few other places to get the pieces we need for this layout (well almost, short a few 15" 1/8 curves).

This will be a slow build as time and funds allow, eventually want to have it wired with a separate power supply with a couple 2 or 3 power taps around the track and a Trackmate timer built in.

Thought it would be fun to share with 'ya all and glean info as I go.... my 8 year old son is still with me in this and is excited, he has patience and knows this will take some time. He saved up and bought his first car the other day too. He picked the Ford GT40 Miles HO Slot Car #21031.

Next up is trying to find a 5 x 9 (or 10) sheet of mdf or ply.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

welcome to the miniature world
glad you have decided to become a race course owner.
help, aid and assistance is just a question away.
keep us informed


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

Frank Broughton said:


> ...So here is the beginning of what will be a 5 x 9 (or 10) race way...


Looks like a star is born, Frank...

And you're gonna be thankful for choosing to go with the *5'* width... 

That extra foot opens up all kinds of room to experiment with layout design...

Eager to see your progress...

John
.


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

Great start, Frank! I have a similar size 'cave' that I built my track in. I respect your profession. I have a bunch of Tomy AFX track left over from building The Beast so if you need any extra pieces just let me know and they are yours for the asking (I will need to inventory what I have but I promise I won't need them so if you do, they are yours).


----------



## Frank Broughton (Jan 31, 2016)

beast1624 said:


> Great start, Frank! I have a similar size 'cave' that I built my track in. I respect your profession. I have a bunch of Tomy AFX track left over from building The Beast so if you need any extra pieces just let me know and they are yours for the asking (I will need to inventory what I have but I promise I won't need them so if you do, they are yours).


Wow, cool thanks for the offer.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

and, that's what our hobby and some very special people are all about
helping each other, no strings


----------



## Frank Broughton (Jan 31, 2016)

alpink said:


> and, that's what our hobby and some very special people are all about
> helping each other, no strings


So awesome, my other hobby -- fireworks is like that too...


----------



## Frank Broughton (Jan 31, 2016)

Well we extended the table to make it 5' x10' last week.....

Still playing around with different cars and layouts, styles of driving, ect before we pick a 4 lane track to set up for good.


----------



## Frank Broughton (Jan 31, 2016)

James found my stash of model rockets, so seeing this track is rocket fast, we has to display some around..... Broughton Raceway - The Rocket Circuit.... haha


----------



## Frank Broughton (Jan 31, 2016)

Playing around figuring ways to display things.... decals just are paper glued on for now, I will be printing them with clear decal paper once I get some ideas.....

That is my first MagnaTraction car I bought on ebay and received today:


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

Frank Broughton said:


> Well we extended the table to make it *5' x10'* last week.....
> 
> Still playing around with different cars and layouts, styles of driving, ect before we pick a 4 lane track to set up for good.


Lookin' good, Frank... My 1st permanent track was 5x10 for 15 years... Finally went to 5x12 in '91...
Had more room...

If you get (or have) MegaG*/*G*+* cars, let us know how they work on the banked sections... 

John
.


----------



## Frank Broughton (Jan 31, 2016)

John, the mega G+ (1.5" & 1.7") cars love the banks. My super G + want to fly off the banks if gunning it just before the turns. That is with 120 Ohm controller, the Super G+ work much better with 90 Ohm older controller. I have a 45 Ohm to try out yet.

With the tires and track clean the Mega G+ pretty much go flat out on the middle setting of the Tri Power controller.

Looking forward to setting up 4 lanes soon. It will be mostly flat.


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

.
Part of why I was asking about the MegaG*/*G*+* on banks, was concerning
wear on the front of the bodies, also... Was wondering if you'd noticed any
wear and *lifting* the guide pin out of the slot by the body overhang..
Appears my concerns were incorrect... Thanks, Frank, for setting that
concern aside...

I used 12*" *& 9*"* banks (2-lane layout) and three banked Esses since about
Winter *'*73*/'*74...

The AFX Ferrari 512M was*/*is my favorite body... Raced that on anything
I could fit it on...

*Here's what 25+ years on banks did...* I wrecked a lot during that time, too :lol:









.
John
.


----------

